# February 2ww 2005 Part One



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home......good luck and babydust everyone


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New list......fingers crossed for you all,

nita 28 Jan  
joana 30 Jan  
eddie 30 Jan 
Danu 30 Jan  
kezzer 30 Jan 
don-don 31 Jan 
helen72 31 Jan  
LouKIZ 2 Feb  
kiwichick 2 Feb 
ZoeP 3 Feb  
sher 3 Feb  
lou be 3 Feb
Sasha B 3 Feb
emma jayne 4 Feb 
FLH 4 Feb 
jasper 4 Feb  
KatieJ 4 Feb 
looblyloo 4 Feb
Bex75 4 Feb  
Choccolatti 5 Feb
Scunnygirl 7 Feb
jubjub 7 Feb
Natash
lisac2 7 Feb
marly 7 Feb
alicat 7 Feb 
Paula25 7 Feb
lollypop67 8 Feb
Midge69 8 Feb
alimar 9 Feb
pollttc 9 Feb
ramps 9 Feb
michele paton 
flopsy
sezzy 10 Feb
flamenca
olwen 11 Feb 
CLAIRE1963 11 Feb
sahara 11 Feb
foster 11 Feb
Thisbe 12 Feb
zoed 13 Feb
Sicknote 16 Feb
Buddug 17 Feb
Heather18 
natalie34 18 Feb
rachaelj 18 Feb
lis35 

Love, luck and babydust 

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## omnad (Oct 4, 2004)

Wow char congratulation, I am relieved that it is good news!!!!
      
what good news last few days.


----------



## LouKIZ (Jan 11, 2005)

Wow, our fertility members are beating the national average results! We've had so many positives.

     
congratulations to Danu, Jasper, Sher and ZoeP.
     

Well done all of you.
Louise xxx


----------



## alimar (Nov 5, 2004)

CHAR - wow wow wow, thats brilliant news, i'm so pleased for you and danu, helen and joanna and sher!!! all these positives... excellent. 

Well Poll, Me - feeling fed up and still have A/F pains. I also sting when I go to the loo and have contacted the clinic. They said it could be a wee infection, but advise me to drink loads to see if it will pass as they are reluctant to give anti-biotics. really worried as A/F pains are bad but like you all say this could be just the pessaries and other hormones in the body (hope so), as I so long for a positive result. The pain hasn't really gone since e/c. My G.P has signed me off for 2 weeks, so at least I will know the result at home rather than at work.  They are not too pleased as this is my third week off, but I can't go with stomach pains and a stinging feeling down below.

Hope all other 2ww -ers are okay. Hope A/F pains are normal. My E/T was 26/01/05 so another week yet before I test on  9th Feb.

flopsy - when do you test? good luck. hope u are feeling okay

love alimar xxxxxxx


----------



## jasper (Sep 25, 2004)

H Alimar,

I got a/f pains every day backache, tummy ache sore boobs bad tempered tearfull, fed up, spotting, i think until you do a test you just have no idea, i really never imagined when i did the test this morning it would be positive,i just assumed we would pay again and join the rollercoaster and do it all over again, and be even more skint then we already are as we sold our house yesterday and are now house hunting, which is always fun, you could always try acupuncture i swear by it,

take care  

charxxx


----------



## LouKIZ (Jan 11, 2005)

Hello 2ww'rs

I still can't get over all the BFP's. It's fantastic.

ZoeP, don't worry about your test. You got a negative 5dpt so the HCG must have left your system by then! So your positive must be a positive. I'm so happy for you!  

Claire, I hope you are feeling better today. It's very hard not to be emotional with all the hormones rushing round your body. Is there no one you can talk to at work? We are here to support you, your not alone!  

Poll, Alicat, Alimar, Bex and Flopsy, try not to worry about the AF pains and the mood swings. I've had them throughout and I'm now on day 16!!! AF hasn't showed up yet.

Olwen, FLH, Poll, Lolly and Sher, it was great "chatting" to you yesterday and I'm looking forward to todays chat. I will try and keep up this time.

FLH, Have you been naughty yet?

Foster, I agree with Olwen. It would be good to phone your sister. I'm sure she was trying to do the right thing by trying to protect you. When my close friend became pregnant she waited 3 months to tell me because she knew how hard it was for me. She only waited because she cared. Your sister can give you the much needed support you need at the moment.

Hi Sezzy, try to stay sane and ramble as much as you want.

Natash, how dare your DH move your tweezers! Men can be so insensitive!!!

Hi Alicat, is this your 1st IVF? I've got my fingers crossed for you! Only a few more days to go!

I'm feeling very nervous today. My stomach is churning and my hands are shaking just thinking about doing the long awaited test tomorrow morning! We've has so many BFP's on the 2ww board, I keep thinking I can't be so lucky! Not at my age. Today is dragging.

Take care
Louise xxx


----------



## lisac2 (May 30, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Jasper - congratulations!       I'm so pleased for you.

Alicat - we test on the same day. There a quite a few of us now testing on the 7th.  

Louise - good luck for tomorrow.  

I'm now on 4dpt and am desperate to test although I know it's far too early.  I've been feeling quite down today with lots of AF pain and I can't help thinking it could be all over.  I know lots of ladies have AF pain, but I usually start getting it anyway a week before she arrives.  Never mind, here's to a better day tomorrow.

Lisa xx


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Jasper

Congratulations to you and the other BFPs! I just wondered if you could say why you swear by acupuncture, do you really think it has made a difference, and have you been taking herbs too?

Thanks,
Abby


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi there

Just wondering - what does dpt stand for ? Is it day post transfer or days to pregnancy test?

After my upset this morning - DH and I discussed next week and 'the test'. We've agreed that we won't test until the actual date (unless I explode before then). Either he's going to read the 'stick' or we're going to do it together. At least by waiting I can put off the evil hour of knowing if its negative.

I know it's really stupid of me - as if it could make a difference to my chances (says my rational head) but I'm worried that so many of us have had +ve results that mine'll be -ve (says my irrational head).

Am going to try not thinking about it all for a bit

Poll

HA! As if that's possible!


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

I've also thought that Pol - given the statistics, with so many bfp's there must be a lot of bfn's due to make up the numbers.  Sorry everyone - thats a very negative thing to say, but it just keeps popping into my head.  OK time to be positive.... and time to break all statistical records and get LOADS more bfps!!!!!

love to you all, hope everyone is doing ok,
Olwen xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hello,

I just wanted to pop in and say huge congrats to all the BFP's and send  a  to the BFN's, it will be your turn next.

Good luck to everyone testing this month, loads of   and     

Mish3434


----------



## alimar (Nov 5, 2004)

olwen - that is negative!! we want lots of postives   and I am saying lots of prayers for the rest of us left on here to get positives  , we will (like you said) break the 'typical' statisics, and all get positive results, well thats what I'm praying for anyway. we wanna see a long long list of positives.
Even though I have A/F pains etc.. I am trying to remain hopeful!

love alimarxxxx


----------



## kiwichick (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi everyone

This 2ww is killing me, the clock is ticking so slowly and I can't concentrate on anything, only hours to go until the big test, good luck Louise  , I know how you feel! Every twinge and little pain is being scrutinised!

DH feels we should clean the bathroom tonight in readiness and have the test on standby all ready to go - very organised!  My mother on the other hand is worried that I am drinking so much water that because I get up in the night to go to the loo the sample won't be strong enough in the morning to give a correct reading..good grief! 

I also thought the list of   was pretty impressive, maybe it's the support and positive messages that this site gives.

Good luck everyone  

Kiwichick


----------



## LouKIZ (Jan 11, 2005)

Good luck Kiwichick!

Here's lots of baby dust    

Very very very nervous

Love
Louse xxxx


----------



## Danu (Oct 6, 2004)

Dear Ladies and  

Thanks very much for all your congrats and good wishes and the thoughts that were sent to me around 4 o'clock yesterday. My dh had to ring the clinic as I was sure, I would not have been able to cope with the tension! 
My first scan will be on 21.02., so that's 3 weeks to go. Thanks again for all your support!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
My dh is a mathematician and I asked him about the possibility of having a huge row of BFP's, and he said, basically, for everyone, the chances are always the same!!!! Throw a coin, it is always 50% chance for everyside, even after 20 heads, it is still a 50% chance for another head. 
And we, the Snowies and the other Ladies are just a tiny bit of all the people having treatment right now in UK! So, because we have such a good support between us, I'm sure our rate must be much higher than just 30% or so! Hope this is encouraging.         

ZoeP: somehow I missed your BFP, so last but not least:     

Jasper: well done and a massive     to you as well!  

Welcome Kiwichick! Good luck for you tomorrow!  

Loukiz, again good luck for you tomorrow!!!! and  

For the rest of you:            , but then I am realistic and wish everyone, who will test early, the best of luck in the world!!!!! 

Love to everyone, Danu xxx


----------



## jubjub (Mar 20, 2004)

Wow, look at all those BFP's!!!  Gives us all hope I reckon.

Hugs to everyone with BFN's, and heres to next month for those having another go for getting a BFP.

A silly question, I did not think I was getting too stressed about this 2ww mallarkey (my first one), until I burst into tears this afternoon after stubbing my toe!

I am not due to test until 7th Feb, but had my IUI done two weeks ago tomorrow, and wondering whether to put myself out of my misery by testing either tomorrow or thursday, it that reasonable or do I need  ?

Everyone else managing to stay half sane?


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi girls
Just popped in to see how everybody is doing and saw all these lovely Biiiiiiiiiig Faaaaaaaat Positives.

Danu I was thinking of you the whole of yesterday and am so happy for you. Take care of yourself...

ZoeP and Jasper you must be so happy...  

  

Kezzer and don-don hang in there please 

Foster I also had a good friend who waited 5 months till she told me she was pregnant. I was flabbergasted. Not about the pregnancy but because she couldn't tell me. It turned out that she was feeling bad and guilty that she got pregnant the first month she tried and wasn't even sure if she allready wanted a baby. 

These two weeks are making me sooo nervous. I would love to test early but had my last Hcg shot on Friday. So I guess I must really wait till end of the week, because the last thing I want is a false positive. My boobs are sore but I'm trying to convince myself that they hurt because of the hormones I'm taking.

Wouldn't it be lovely to see a long list of BFP's so lets go for it girls.
Good luck to you all...
Choccolatti


----------



## emma jayne (Oct 16, 2004)

hello everyone just a quick update, dont feel like talking much tonight. been really bad and tested this evening not due to test till thursday got bfn!!!!! feel really gutted
emma jayne xxx


----------



## natash (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi everyone 

Char-      
i am really pleased for you

Louise-   tomorrow with your test  

Olwen- thanks hun for your message and i'm sorry i missed you in the chat today. How are you?

Sarah- Hi, how are you?

Well i have 6 days to go until i can test i did think about testing early but my dh told me to wait until Mon, so i have decided to do as i'm told   
I have had a really nice day, met up with a friend i havn't seen in months.
Me and dh went to the cinema earlier this evening to see 'Meet the fockers' it was so funny   we both laughed like with havn't for a while , it is a must to go and see. Dh also treated me to dinner so i am a very lucky girl  , i have had a really nice day.

Whilst i'm typing i can hear my Dh watching tv about a private donor sperm agecy who delivers fresh sperm to your door within the hour so all i can hear is   

well girls take care good night sleep well

Lots of hugs Natash xxxx


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Evening everyone

Emma Jayne, fingers crossed it's too early.  At least if you test again and it's a BFP you will know it's a true one, fingers crossed

Good luck Louise for the morning.

Lolly X


----------



## LouKIZ (Jan 11, 2005)

Morning 2WW'rs

Well I did my test at 7.20am this morning and got a huge . I still can't believe it...... the odds they gave me were so low (6% - 12%)

All the support from you has really helped and all the positive vibes seem to be working miracles. The success rate on this board is way above the national average!

I'm feeling so excited, I can hardly type!

Come on you lot, you *CAN* do it.   

Lots of love
Louise xxx


----------



## kiwikaz (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi Loiuse ....         

Well done!!

Love Karen x


----------



## kiwichick (Jan 31, 2005)

Louise

Congratulations on your  , that is fantastic! Why were your chances so low?

We also did a test this morning and unfortunately it was a . Was hoping that you had good news.  

Feeling very sad......

Kiwichick


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Morning ladies,

Well another whole day has passed   and I'm actually feeling a bit more positive today.  I am also officially back to normal - first day out of trackie bots since I dont know when, and first day out the house since ET.  I think that in itself has done me good - I mean the waiting goes on, but I feel a bit more 'normal'.

Jubjub – when I had IUI they said to test after 2 weeks – and if I remember rightly I think I was testing everyday from about 10 days on    I don’t really know what the official answer is – Lolly should be able to help – sorry for volunteering you again Lolly, but you are the expert on working out the earliest possible test dates!!!

EmmaJayne – sorry to hear you got a bfn     I’m not too hot on working out when you can test, but maybe its still too early.  Hang on in there.  The fat lady’s still not singing…  Sending huge big hugs to you    

Natash – glad to hear you sounding a bit cheerier.  Your dh sounds a dream…. actually I was hinting at mine this morning about going out for dinner in the next few days so we will wait and see….  We will probably be in chat again this afternoon (3.30ish) if you can make it  

Louise – CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!  Well done you!!!      

Kiwichick – so sorry to hear you got a bfn     Big hugs to you and your dh.  Thinking of you both    

Hope the rest of you are doing ok.
Lots of love Olwen xxx


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Morning girls

Kiwichick, very sorry to hear about your bfn, sending you a big hug.  

Jubjub and Olwen~ the problem with pee sticks is that they dont show you the quantity of hcg. What pee sticks dont show you is how much more or less hcg you have.  Clinics usually like to look at the doubling of hcg, this is usually a sign of a developing pregnancy.  The doubling time in early pregnancy is usually every other day.  For this reason if you are doing serial measurements more cost effective to do pee stick every other day rather than every day.  The average pregnant hcg for 14 days post ovulation/ or trigger injection depending which you read is 48 units (range 17-149).  Most pee sticks are sensitve these days though, clear blue for example will show up at 25 units.  You can see from those figures that's why day 14 is used, it could however show a initial positive upto day 18 post ovulation.   Having said that......the research studies show that the best prognostic indicators are not the doubling time of hcg but the fetal heart beat which is usally seen 6 weeks post conception.  Hope that makes sense.

I'm crossing the door today even if it's just supermarket shopping!

Lolly X


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Lou have sent you an im but thrilled for you and your positive!  

Lolly XXX


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi girls

The day is dragging along.....

Louise, so happy to see your BFP, you must be over the moon
Kiwichick, I'm so sorry it didn't work out this time, but it will....sending you a big hug   

Olwen, you do sound more positive - good for you and getting out of the house will help the time pass. 

Emma Jayne don't give up till the Fat lady sings.

And to all the rest of you lots and lots of
Love
Choccolatti


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Lolly - thanks for all that info but I still find it so confusing.  I think I'll just wait and see if I make it through this weekend - if this cycle is like last time then AF could arrive as early as Saturday.  I know each cycle is different but I still feel like the weekend will be critical for me and if I make it through til Monday then I'll be able to think about when to test after that.  But having said that, I thought I might buy couple of crates of pee sticks (oops, did I say crates, I meant packets) just in case    Enjoy your trip to the supermarket.  I went out this morning to take the car for its MOT and had a 15 minute stroll home.  It was so fresh and it felt great to be out.  I must admit having regular clothes on, getting some fresh air, and starting to 'live' again feels fantastic.  So enjoy it Lolly - and then come home and put your feet up some more 

Love Olwen xxx


----------



## jasper (Sep 25, 2004)

Morning  


Louise  congrats thats fab news  

Abby, yes  I'm sure the acupuncture made a difference i didn't get most of the symptoms everyone else got while injecting,and i was told by the hospital it can make a difference also Chinese herbs, the hospital want to know whats going into your body so they can monitor your med, with Chinese herbs you don't know what your taking, your just taking their word that its going to make a difference, i was told not to take any i had already made a appt with a women in London who deals with ivf patients i cancelled,  good luck,

Kiwichick, so sorry you got , it feels so hard i feel quite guilty that I'm over the moon with our news and also gutted for everyone who gets a neg result its the most weird feeling, 

take care everyone

char xx


----------



## lisac2 (May 30, 2004)

Hi All,

Jubjub - I'm testing on the 7th too.  I thought that if AF doesn't rear her ugly head, I'm going to do a sneaky test on Sunday     I'm still getting lots of AF pains though and had a really bad day yesterday thinking it was all over.

Emma Jayne - You may have tested too early.  Hang on in there and I hope the result changes for you tomorrow   

Louise - fab news!  Congratulations        

Kiwichick - so sorry to hear you news.  Take a bit of time out for yourself.  We're all here for you.  

Hope everyone else is okay,

Lisa xx


----------



## Abner (Dec 14, 2004)

Congratulations to everyone who got a    

 Louise!!!!!  That is wonderful news!  
Now you just have to find out how many babies you are having  

To everyone who got a bfn  

I am only on cd10.  If everything goes as last month, I should ovulate on Monday or Tuesday.  I should test around the 23rd of this month.


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya ladies,

I'm due to test on 7 Feb so wondered if I can join yous?

Congratulations to all those with BFP's and big hugs to all who had BFN.s xxxx

Can anyone tell me, have they had at least one day where they've felt really tearful/angry, only I exploded at dh today and haven't stopped crying since, now I'm worried I've blown my chances of this cycle working due to my stress.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Guys 

Wow look at all thoses BFP's !!!!

I will be joining you again in the next week for 2nd 2WW !!! Already dreading it and trying to figure out what I can do this time that I didn't do last time !!!

It will be IM's & IF's birthdays around test time so the pressure is on !!!

I am sorry for all the BFN's ... you will get there ... will just take a bit longer thats all.



Lots of baby dust for all that are waiting and try to stay  

Will let you know when we are 2ww-ing again !!!


----------



## alimar (Nov 5, 2004)

hello 2wwers, 
  brilliant news Louise  
sorry for those who've had BFN's. 

Well I continue having A/F pains on a daily basis and Paula, yep, I too have felt tearful, angry over the last few days. Last sunday was the worst, I was really moody!
I just don't know what to think as I've been getting A/F pains since Sat and pains since E/C. I feel bloated still. Just wish I knew one way or another.
Hello to Olwen, FLH, Poll, lolly, and all.....hope u are all bearing up!

not long to go now I suppose,
love alimar xxxxx


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Paula, dont give yourself a hard time about having an off day - i'm sure neither an argument or a good cry wont have done any harm - in fact its better to cry (or shout!) out all the worry then keep it locked inside.  And I myself have just had a weepy moment after waking up feeling very positive.  We all do it - this whole process is so so hard and thats even before you think about all the extra hormones that they pump us full of.  So go ahead and cry some more and you'll feel heaps better after.  

Big hugs to you, love Olwen xx

PS why not join us in the chat room at 3.30ish and see if we can cheer you up a bit.


----------



## Andrea1974 (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi girls!

Wow, how many   's?!  I've not been able to get on here for a while but thought I'd check up on you all.  

 to everyone with a   !

Sorry and   to those who didn't get their wish this time round.  It will happen for you, just don't give up.

Paula, don't worry about raging at DH, I've been a complete nightmare for a while now.  I normally suffer with PMT anyway and so I thought   was on her way but she didn't arrive, I tested   and I'm still as moody!   might not show but the PMT goes nowhere!!  Poor DH's, they'll get over it!!  Your body's full of rampaging hormones, I'm sure he'll forgive you!  


Well, only 6 days to go until my first scan.  I'm keeping everything crossed that we see a little heartbeat.  That will be a   for us!  Close friends and family that know I've got a positive keep asking how far I am but with this IVF thing I really haven't got a clue, I kind of think it may be around 5 weeks (I tested +tive on 26 Jan)  Does anyone know how they usually work this out?

Sending lots of   and   to everyone else in the dreaded 2ww.  Hope all your dreams come true.

Andrea xxx


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi everyone

this thread is moving faster than the snowflakes use to, i have read all the news but find it hard to keep up with it.

Well done all you positives and   to those with a negative.

i still have pains in tummy especailly at night. trying not to read to much into it.

Im so glad i have you all to talk to if not i would go insane 

i have told myself i will wait till next thurs before i test, my dp has hidden the test the hospital gave me and i will not buy anymore till next wed.

i hope i last that long

fingers crossed for evedryone
sarah


----------



## omnad (Oct 4, 2004)

Hi girls,
things are moving very quickly now, so many testing in next few days.
I am back at work, so didn't have time today, and the computer was funny yesterday.
I have done 2 more tests, all positive, but I don't feel well at all. very very bloated, find it difficult to sit and a lot of pressure.

Louise- wow!!! well done!!!   
Andrea- how exciting. the day you test is 4w of pregnancy, so the scan 2w later is 6w.
Olwen- hope you are stil positive and sane.
Alimar- af pain is very normal, so it really doesn't say one way or another.
Mrs G- good luck, fingers cross this time it will work.
Emma Jayne- it might too early to test?
Lisa- my priory buddy, how are you holding on?
kiwichick- so very sorry,    

lots of   to all,
sharon


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Thank you for all your kind words.  Sorry I missed the 3.30 chat only I went out for a while, is this a daily thing? if so I'll try and be there tomorrow.  Still feel a bit down but have stopped the crying now.

Speak again tomorrow.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi there Guys

Been a 'lurker' only today - feeling jaded. Bit tearful, tired, headache and strange pains in abdomen. 

Does anyone else get increasingly bloated as the day goes on. My belly is like a bowling ball by the time I go to bed but isn't in the morning. Is it because I'm not really doing anything I wonder?

Time appears to have stopped completely. What's that all about? Only good thing is that by it being further away from test day (and I am going to wait til day 14) then it puts off the evil hour of knowing if it's negative!

I'll catch you later

Hope all of you people are feeling more buoyant than I am.

See you (praps tomorrow in the chatroom?)

Poll


----------



## jubjub (Mar 20, 2004)

Lolly thanks very much for your input, I am officialy due to test on the 5th but as thats a saturday they said to take sample up to the unit on Monday morning 7th, so will be a good girl and either wait till sat or grin and bear it till Monday,l would hate to give myself the wrong result either way.

      

       

    

Good Luck to everyone and big big   for all those feeling down this month


----------



## marly (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello

Kiwichick - I'm really sorry about your BFN. Theres nothing that anyone can say to make it better but I hope positive thoughts start sneaking through soon. You only have to look on this website to see people who have succeeded after many failures - big hug to you.

Congratulations to all you lucky, lucky ladies with BFPs and all the very best for the next 9 months.

I'm now beyond the calm stage of the 2WW and fully into the paranoid psycho stage. No sore boobs, lots of AF-like cramps etc... I'm dreading the 7th (test day) and looking forward to it all at the same time. I think its worse this time round as I know now what its like to have a BFN (horrid) so I know to dread it.

I'll probably succumb to a home test pretty soon even though its early days - mustn't do it cos it will only confuse matters but I can't resist aaargh!!!


Andrea good luck for your scan - it must be pretty nerve racking but imagine the high when you find out all is well

love


Marly


----------



## natash (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Hope you are o.k. and not driving yourself mad with anticipation 
Well i'm really worried that the dreaded   is nearly here, i feel really rotton today. Headache, nausea, tum pains, moody, you name it but it's just all the symptoms i normally get before the dreaded  

I have still got 5 days until i test and i'm suddely feeling very anxious and scared  sorry to be negative girls but i can't help it, i wish i could just sleep until Mon my test date so i dont have to think about it 

Big hugs to you all

Love Natash xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FLH (Jun 15, 2004)

Hello

Just a quick hello from me! Sorry i missed chat. I went shopping and lost track of time! I will pop in tomorrow if any of you are around.

Hope everyone is doing ok

FLH x


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh 2ww girls,

What a bad day!

Just popping to start a very big GROUP HUG.  Here we go now.........



I've had a really sh***y day today which included bursting into tears on a bus, in a cafe and then in the movies. I left the film in the end because I could not concentrate.

Had the specific immune symptoms last night which have heralded all of my previous cycle failures.

However, from reading this thread for years I know that IT IS NOT OVER YET and symptoms mean nothing at all.  Just repeating that to myself and trying to keep sane until I test on Tuesday 8th.

With lots and lots of love to you all,


----------



## kiwichick (Jan 31, 2005)

Ladies

Thank you for your kind words of support, it really means a lot as nothing can really prepare you for a  .

Flopsy, went to the NZ shop today and am now munching my way through a bag of pineapple lumps! Thank you for thinking of me.

I took DH out for a nice lunch and a glass of wine to thank him for being such a star - it was nice to have a wee drink again but not much compensation really... I think it must be so hard for DH's dealing with all of the hormones - crying/being irritable/doing the injections.  It's really bought us closer together and I really feel part of a team, I appreciate him even more now. I really hope we can move on and hopefully become a little team of three or four in the future!

Good luck to everyone testing over the next few days  

Kiwichick


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Evening all

Aint this madness?  Flopsy couldn't agree more on the group hug thing.  I cried myself to sleep last night.  Started on a downer yesterday afternoon and the black cloud didn't lift. I decided this morning I had to cross the doorstep for the first time in five days.  Went to visit a pal who is about to give birth, even that was easier than being alone with black thoughts etc, lol!  Called off and did a wee supermarket shop on the way home and then slept on the sofa for an hour or so.  Have to say have woke up feeling better, hopefully the doom and gloom will hold off.  Time we shared some group positive thoughts i think see if we can get the momentum going.  

Olwen Sweetie, we await your mantra!  Excellent idea about looking into counselling, good luck!  Sorry to have missed chat, felt so downhearted I'd have just been miserable for you all.  Back to fun and frolics tomorrow. 

Welcome Paula and Mrs G

Andrea, I've answered your other post, 1st October by my reckoning!

Poll, I get more bloated as the day goes on, did even before IVF when I had endo pain.  I did read some physiological explanation but can I find it!

Right peeps, here's to a better day for us all tomorrow.

Love Lolly XXXX


----------



## kiwikaz (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi Kiwichick .... so very sorry for our BFN ... sending you a big  .  

I had to smile when you mentioned pineapple lumps and the NZ shop.  I haven't had them for so long ... I think a trip might be in order.  

As you can see I am a fellow Kiwi,  been here six years now after coming over for a two-year working visa.  Fell in love with a Brit and have settled down here.

How about you?

Wishing you all the luck in the world for the future.  You will bounce back .... your post sounds really positive ... they bred 'em tough in NZ. 

Love Karen x


----------



## helen72 (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi everyone

 on all those !!!  It is great and we are all looking forward to our scans to see what is actually there!!!

 to everyone with difficult times this week.  

Well it has been crazy since we got BFP over the weekend.  My tummy has gradually gotten larger and tender, even though I am drinking loads of water.  Gave in today and called the clinic and they kindly booked me in to get a quick check to stop me worrying.  Scan showed massive ovaries (doctor says is expected when get BFP) but nothing to worry about.  I am at work and struggling to walk around, and trying to be normal as no one at work knows what is happening.  Very very difficult!!  Doctor said it should get better by the end of this week, but can be a bother up to 12 weeks!  We have our scan on 18th Feb. and looking forward to it. Dh is convinced we are having twins.  Today I was making an egg, and for the first time in my life, got a twin yolk egg, so now dh says it is definate!!  We have a high chance (50%) of twins because we had blastocysts, but it really does not matter, once everything is healthy.

Good luck to everyone, and I cannot say don't test early because I was naughty.     But if you do test early and get BFN, keep in mind that it is a practice run and not definate.

Helen x


----------



## helen72 (Dec 20, 2004)

Andrea - The usual way of calculating how many weeks is from the first day of last period. Because of ivf, we should use 2 weeks before EC, as EC is equivalent to conception and is closest to that date. I have put in a website that I used and put EC date as conception date. It is great because it then gives loads of info related to your dates.

http://www.pregnancy.org/pregnancycalendar/

Hope this is helpful.

Helen


----------



## ramps (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Well I've got to wait until the 9th to do my test and I'm already feeling tearful,moody and bloated.
Poll - yes I too have felt bloated,tired and the strange stomach pains along with the headaches,I suppose I'm preparing myself for the dreaded AF even though I never normally feel this way each month , so hang on in there you're definately not alone.
Louise - thanks for the reply, as you can probably guess I'm new to all this and only wish that I'd discovered this wonderful site back in Aug 03 when I had my first ICSI,it's just so reassuring knowing that there are so many others going through the same emotional rollercoaster.

Heres hoping that tomorrow brings a better day for those of us still on the 2ww
Big hugs and luck to everyone

Ramps xxxxx


----------



## kiwichick (Jan 31, 2005)

Kiwikaz

Thank you for your support, have almost finished the bag of pineapple lumps and feel quite ill!

Yes, I have also ended up with a DH from over here - an Irishman.  I intended to be here for 3-4 years and now it's 10! A husband, house and cat, it's going to be hard to leave...just need the pitter patter of tiny feet....

Congratulations on your success that's great news!

Kiwichick


----------



## Midge69 (Aug 22, 2004)

Can I join in. Been reading all your posts, which really help when I feel down. I posted a message as a new topic but probably should have put it here instead. 

Due to test 8th Feb but looks like I'm not the only one feeling like AF is on its way. Have been feeling that way since last Friday (ET was only Weds so started almost straight away) - really moody, irritable and angry, crying lots in unfortunate places (supermarket, nearly tonight in the middle of a class I was teaching and in the car on the way home (good job it was dark), running to the loo at work to have a little sob), really bad AF pains. Poor DH is being really brave and looking at lots of posts to reassure me that Af pain/PMTcan be normal but I'm scared that for me it really is AF. 

I think that because I long to be a mother so much, I get really distressed that it may never happen, because it would be such an incredibly special thing and the one thing I wish more than anything else in the world I can't imagine it happening to me. 

Sorry to pour my heart out and say all that but other than Dh, I havn't told anyone else close to me that we are going through this now (they know that we will be doing IVF at some point but not when), and I think it gets too much for DH trying to be brave for us both. In fact I havn't spoken to family/friends for a few weeks, partly to avoid awkward questions and partly as I feel that I have nothing to say as our life seems dominated by this and everything else seems unimportant. 

Sorry to be so sad..................

Midge


----------



## FLH (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Midge - just read your post and you are not alone. We have all felt low at some point. I was really depressed for the first week after ET and it took me by surprise because i thought I would enjoy daydreaming about possible pregnancy but I just didn't seem to have any positive energy left. The second week has been much easier.

As for not talking to friends/relatives I have also found it hard. I have seen a few people but I have NOTHING to talk about. I haven't been to work (or anywhere else) for the past four weeks during treatment and so haven't had much to say to anyone. Dp has been fantastic but my boredam and frustration must have been really hard to live with.

Hope that the next six days fly by for you. Post here anytime because everyone understands how you feel.

Take care and Hello to everyone else

FLH x


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Morning everyone,

Well some bad news from me... I started bleeding last night.  Only a little, and I know you're all going to say it could be implantation spotting but I dont think so.  I feel like AF is well and truly about to arrive.  I'll keep you posted - today is sure to be a day of constant loo-checks!!!  Anyway its a long story - for all you snowies, I've written a short book over on our snowflakes thread, but wont bother with the sequel here.

Actually it seems like yesterday was a really bad day for a lot of us.  
I didnt make chat either - I was watching a video with my mum, but I will be around today so maybe we could all cheer each other up a bit.  3.30ish as usual?

Natash – sorry to hear you are feeling negative.  Hang in there, like Flopsy says, its not over yet….

Flopsy – BIG hugs to you.  Dont give up just yet (although I’m a fine one to talk!!!)

Midge – welcome to the thread.  I too know exactly how you feel – I could have written FLH’s reply to you myself.  Why not join us for a chat this afternoon and see if we can cheer you up a bit

FLH – I know what you mean – I don’t see pg friends or friends with babies for obvious reasons, but I also don’t see other friends because I also feel I have NOTHING to say

Char – don’t feel guilty about your bfp – enjoy it!!!  I don’t know about anyone else, but I find that if a “normal” friend of mine were to tell me she was expecting I would find it incredibly hard to deal with, but somehow its ok with fellow-FF-ers (especially you gorgeous snowies).  I guess its just because although you got your bfp before me, you’ve been through what I am going through, you truly understand how I feel and you are sensitive to that.  So PLEASE don’t feel guilty.  And KEEP US POSTED!!!!!  I mean we need to know whats in store for us when we do get our bfp’s!!!

Love to you all, and lets hope that today is a better day for us
Olwen xxx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Morning all!

We are a miserable lot aren't we?   Group hug!
Can't say I've felt much different - yesterday was tearful and spent lot of time with tense face! Luckily my husband is really funny and makes me laugh a lot (of course then paranoia kicks in and I worry that it'll shake everything up!)

Just watching LK Today - how to lose weight post pregnancy - who bloody cares - I'd love to have that problem! NOw I'm not (and have never been overweight) but I had a friend who was preg and growing - virtually every time I saw her she said 'Oh you're figure looks great, have you lost weight' She knew I'd been ttc for longer than I'd know her even - it's a miracle I didn't poke her in the eye!

So - six days to go til test on 9th - back to work on Monday (I figured embie(s) would either have decided to stay by then or be long gone). Don't suppose I'll be teaching the kids much and I'll be going back to a mini mountain of marking - what joy!

Catch you later guys

Poll


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Marly,

Just wanted to say snap, I test on the 7th as well and boobs have stopped being painful and just feel like af is on her way.  This is my third go but the first was a non starter as no eggs fertilised, so just got last time to compare it by and am so scared of getting the same result as then.

Keep your chin up hun, its got to happen for us soon.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## FLH (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Well its all over for us I am afraid. I tested this morning (one day early) and got a bfn. I know you might say 'its not over until af arrives' but I think that a negative 13dpt is pretty clear and I have 'known' since day two of transfer. Dont ask me why but I just felt that the little guys had gone. I am feeling ok and glad that we had the embies with us even for a short time. A bit of dp and a bit of me together which was nice. 

Dp is very upset. He thought it had worked all along and in some ways I think today is much worse for him. He is feeling a lot of guilt because our problems are male factor but there is no fault in all this and I love him too much to ever want to be with anyone else so we will just have to soldier on.

Thanks for all you support (and special thanks to all the snowies who kept me sane through this) I am going to have a few weeks away from the board to think about what we do next and to try to enjoy life without ttc. Its no consolation but I will enjoy some chocolate and wine (guilt free) I will paint the house (which I avoided because of the fumes) and we will book a holiday.

Lots of love and luck to you all. I hope there are lots more bfp's and I hope it won't be too long before I get to join you!!!

FLH x


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi there FLH

So sorry - you go think about something else now and relax 

Poll


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Morning ladies

Olwen, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.  I agree with your comments to Char so good to hear our FF news.  Be nice if we can get together this afternoon.

Flh, am so sorry sweetie, life's just not fair is it?  Sending you a big cyber hug.  Understand if you feel you want time away from it all.  Always good to have an action plan, doesn't take the pain away but allows you too take in other aspects of life, this is so all consuming.  

Pol, I thought that too watching LK today.  I was shouting obscenities rocky horror show style, at least my sense of humour is coming back lol.

Much love to all

Lolly X


----------



## Bex75 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi everyone,

FLH - Really sorry to hear your news.  I really hope that we hear from you again when you have had your time out.  I think I will do the same as you if I get a bfn, keep busy and make plans for fun things.

Paula - try to stay positive as you could still get a bfp.  My boobs stopped hurting after my first week following ET as well.  I have been feeling like AF is on her way and had cramps/spotting on Tuesday.  

I'm not supposed to test until tomorrow, but did a test today and got a faint pink line.  I'm not   yet though.  I'll wait until Saturday and test again.  This is so hard isn't it? looking for signs and trying to figure out what everything means.  I had a terrible day on Tuesday when I thought AF was on it's way and today don't know what's going on down there!  

Big hugs and positive vibes to everyone still waiting.  

Bex  x


----------



## alimar (Nov 5, 2004)

hi there..

FLH - Really really sorry, sending you hugs.

Olwen - sorry too, but hold on in there, its still early days and you never know. Yes I too think you would be a good counsellor.  go for it!

Well, i'm feeling much the same as the rest of some of you - have A/F pains continuing, sore boobs and feel bloated - its hurts to do my trousers up! Feeling negative, but still trying to be positive.

love alimar xx


----------



## Andrea1974 (Aug 15, 2004)

Afternoon girls,

FLH - Really sorry it's not worked out this time.  Take some time out, get yourself back to "normal living" and don't give up I'm sure it'll happen for you.

Olwen - I'm keeping everything crossed for you!

Bex - Congrats!  I know it's early days (I've been there before) but I really do hope this is it for you, well done!

Alimar - Hold on in there, I had all of the same symptoms and got a BFP so try and stay positive ++++++++!!

Although I'm really happy to have got a +tive this cycle, I don't think I've ever been so nervous and worried.  I keep on waking up in the night worrying about whether or not our little one(s) is still in there.  Apparently I was talking about it being the size of a pea in my sleep lastnight according to DH!!  I'm just sooooo nervous I've never managed to get as far as the scan before.  I'm going to be  a nervous wreck on Tuesday.  I shouldn't moan about this to you lot really, I should think myself lucky that I've got a BFP, I know, sorry girls!

Good luck to everyone still waiting and a big hug for those that need it!

Andrea xxx


----------



## Bex75 (Jun 15, 2004)

Andrea,

Thanks for the congrats, although it may be a bit early yet.  Congrats on your pregnancy.  I hope the time flies by for you and you get to labour day (ouch!) in no time at all.  

Bex  x


----------



## LouKIZ (Jan 11, 2005)

Hello

Thank you everyone for your good wishes, it means a lot! 

Kiwichick and FLH I'm so very sorry.  look after yourselves. It *will*happen for you. 

Emmajayne, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that you tested too early and that the results will change for you   

Alimar, Natash, Rumps, Paula and Midge, if it helps, I had quite a few tearful/angry days (which is unlike me) A couple of times I really shouted at DH and he was so shocked!! Please don't worry about the AF pains and mood swings, we've all had them. 

Andrea, Good luck for the scan. Do you think there maybe more then 1 little person in there?

lolly and Poll, I'm still bloated and have been since EC! Hope you are both OK and the next few days don't drag. I'm sending you lot's of positive thoughts   

Helen, I thought the ovaries would be swollen from EC not BFP? Good luck and have a healthy pregnancy.

Midge, Your in the right place. This site is very supportive. The way you feel is very understandable - we've all been there! It is difficult to have normal conversations with people because you can't think about anything else, it's all consuming. Luckily we all understand and we're here for you. 

Olwen, I hope AF goes away and hopefully it was implantation bleeding.  I think I was the only one who turned up for the chat yesterday... the lounge was empty. someone did pop in for a second but made a quick exit when they saw me there!!!  Can't make today, but I'll see if any of you are there tomorrow.

Bex, sounds very hopeful!  Keeping my fingers crossed.

My clinic told me off for doing my own test even though I waited to day 17! They said it could still be wrong (thanks a bunch!) and I would have to wait for their results which might be today or tomorrow. I've been worried sick ever since. Such torture 

Thinking of you
Take care
Love
Louise xxx


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi girls
Such a lot is going on each day. These ups and downs are killing. It seems like an emotional roller coaster never stopping.

Louise, I know you worry, but I think a positive on day 16 speaks for itself. It is very rare that one gets a false positive, only if you had a hCG shot that isn't out of your system yet. They were probably mad that they couldn't tell you good news themselves.

FLH so sorry for you, wish you lots of strength and hang in there. It is worth it!!!!!!!!!!!

Olwen, thinking of you and who knows, miracles do happen

Bex, what wonderful news. A line is a line is a line(even if it is faint)

Alimar, I know the bloated feeling. It gets worse during the day and by the time I go to bed I feel and look like I'm 4 months pg. 

To all the other girls out there, good luck and may the days fly past.
Love
Choccolatti


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi ladies,

Well I am still spotting but nothing more... I spoke to one of the nurses at my hospital who was VERY unhelpful and just said to carry on with the cylogest and take a test after the 14 days.  So then I managed to leave a message for my consultant who called me back and was much more understanding.  She said I could try doubling the cyclogest dose incase my progesterone is low.  She said it might not help, but wouldnt do any harm.  I think I am just in a panic because the same thing happened last time, but dh and I have talked about it all and we are prepared for the worst, but still keeping an open mind in case this spotting was a false alarm.  Anyway maybe see some of you in chat later....  

Hope the rest of you are doing ok.  Dont you just HATE the not-knowing and the whole 2ww!!!!

Love Olwen xx


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Hello All!

Well I finally got out of bed to join you all on the 2WW!

FLH - so sorry to hear your news, big kiss to you.

Olwen - that must be positive mustn't it? big kiss to you too.

It is great to read all of your symptoms, as I have been driving myself crazy with every twinge - I have even started to feel nauseous, but the sore boobs have passed.

Don't we put ourselves through hell!

I test on the 13th Feb, so can I be added to the bottom of your list? 10 long days ahead!

Is anyone having acupuncture post ET?

Lots of love, and good luck to you all testing over the next few days (does every one test early?)

Zoe XXX


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi everyone

FLH -so sorry to hear your news 

olwen - lets hope it implantation bleed and nothing more - fingers crossed

zoed - nice to see you on here, its very hard with all these symptoms driving us mad.

i had a really down day yesterday, felt very negative and went to bed and sobbed. feel a little better today. i just wish the time would pass quickly.

sarah


----------



## Buddug (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi 2ww'ers

Do you mind if I join you please ?

Had et today - 2 grade 1 embies safe & snug in my tum. My test date is Feb 17th..I need to post here so that I get through it with some level of sanity.

I see there are a lot of December snowies here...great to catch up again 

Love
Buddug ( Vic)


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Just a quickie to say welcome Buddug to the thread - nice to see you again.  Also Zoed – nice to hear from you too.  At Zita West they recommend one acupunture session between EC and ET if you can, then another 8-10 days after ET.  They say not to have acupuncture less than 8 days after ET.  Hope that helps.

Well I am still hanging in here, waiting to see whats going to happen.  It was so lovely to chat this afternoon - good turn-out today, we must all be having withdrawal symptoms after yesterday's no-show    Hope to see you all there tomorrow.

Love Olwen xxx


----------



## ZoeP (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi 2ww'ers

sorry to hear about the BFN, I feel really sad that it hasn't worked this time for you.

ZoeD , Buddug and other new 2ww'ers - good luck to you and I hope you don't go too insane in the wait.

Congrats to all the BFP - its a scary time isn't it.

Well its my official date to test today and still a BFP...I feel sooooo lucky that icsi worked first time for me and very privileged that technology was this advanced in my lifetime.  I have a scan booked for 3 weeks time which will make me 7 weeks pregnant...I'm scared stiff about that and excited all at the same time...just want to see a heartbeat and be reassured.  I wonder how hard this 3ww is going to be  

Good luck to everyone testing in the next few days...

Love Zoe x

I might not post much, but I do read the posts everyday and


----------



## natash (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Girls,

I thought i would pop in quickly to say hello to you all. I'm not feeling any better infact i feel worse  today i feel so so tired, all i want to do is sleep, feel sick on and off to lower back pain and tummy cramps, i just dont know what to do with myself  The first week i didn't think about things at all but as i have 4 days to go until i test the anticipation has become unbearable. Dh said this morning that he has forgotton all about things which really anoyed me because not a day doesnt pass without me thinking about it. I think deep down DH is really scared.
I have made a decision if i feel like this in the morning i am not going to work, no doubt i will be in trouble but there is no way i can deal with ill moaning people for 12hours!!
Sorry to moan girls but like us all as the days draw nearer we are all getting very nervous.

Olwen- the little mantra   dont you quit yet!! like you said it could be due to inplantation, my clinic said it's normal to spot, although i have to agree it's not a thing you want to see.
I reckon all us girls are the same i wear nothing but bridget white pants and i constantly check them throughout the day  
You take care and be    

Flh- So sorry to hear you started to bleed, you must do the test tomorrow just to check!! My thoughts are with you and Dh like you said take time out        

hello and hugs to all of you, sorry i need to go and lie down again i feel dizzy again

lots of love Natasha xxxxxx


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

Hiya 

just popping through to wish you testers much luck and baby dust 

Love Mini xx


----------



## emma jayne (Oct 16, 2004)

hi all just to let you all know,it was test day today for me and got a   really gutted  af arrived this afternoon just to top things off.
good luck to you all who are due to test soon.
love emma jayne xxx


----------



## CLAIRE1963 (Jan 28, 2005)

Hi all,

Havent been around  for a few days as just wanted to forget. Day 5 over with and am now convinced it hasnt worked- just a feeling - its a flooding leaking feeling. Does anyone else get those? Trouble is not sure if just looking for something or hormones going mad. dh ill in bed so looking after him now!

Really sorry Emma Jayne and good luck for tomorrow if anyone is testing

Claire


----------



## alicat (Oct 25, 2004)

Haven't been feeling to good for the past few days its felt as though   is on her way. Well i had a little bit of bleeding tonight I'm so annoyed I'm hopping AF isn't coming but its hard to feel   I'm not due to test until Mon so I'm just keeping my fingers crossed i just don't know what to think at the moment i will just have to wait and c what happens in the morning might be nothing but fingers crossed


----------



## lisac2 (May 30, 2004)

Hi All,

Paula - we both test on the 7th.  Hang on in there  

Andrea - good luck for your scan in a few days time!

Sher - my Priory buddy.  Have you mentioned to the hospital that you're sore and bloated?  They may want to scan you to check you're not getting OHSS.  Keep drinking that water!

Poll - I know what you mean about time standing still.  I don't think the clock's moved for at least the last week   

Marly - another fellow tester for the 7th!

Natash - I'm really worries that AF's on her way too.  I'm also tired and having constant AF cramps.

Flopsy - don't worry about bursting into tears, I think it's our hormones that are all over the place.  Last cycle I burst into tears in the veg aisle in Tesco!  

Kiwichick - I'm glad that the wine and pineapple lumps have made you feel a bit better.  

Helen - ooh, spooky about getting the double yolker.  I agree, could be a sign.........  

Midge - hope you'er feeling a bit better today

Olwen - how are you today hun?  

FLH and Emma Jayne - I'm so sorry to hear about your negatives.  We're all here for you if you want to chat.  Take some time out for yourselves now.  We're all thinking of you.

Bex - A faint pink line would be good enough for me!  

Alimar - hope you're feeling a bit better now.  

Louise - bah humbug to your clinic!  They probably wanted to have all the glory.

Sarah - glad you're feeling a bit better today  

Buddug - welcome to the 2ww!

ZoeP - try to relax (easier said than done, I know!)  Try to enjoy your BFP!

Claire - yep.  I get the flooding feeling too.  I'm constantly knicker checking and even had to interrupt DH in the bath to do so.  He just looked at me as if I'd gine mad.  It's white knickers all the way for me at the moment!

Alicat - keep   hun.  It's not over yet.     

Hope everyone that I haven't mentioned is okay too.

I'm still convinced that AF is on her way - worse AF cramps than yesterday, my sore boobs have come back (as they always do before she comes) and I'm going mad with all the knicker checking.  Oh well, not long to go!

Lisa xx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Ohh theres lots of people waiting at the mo isnt there..Just popped in because i'm having et tomorrow and wanted to see who else was testing on February 16th..
Good Luck to every one testing in the next few days
Luv Ju xx


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Just a quick one to send hundreds of big    to Emma Jayne.  Sorry to hear you got a bfn.  Take some time out hun and we will help you through this.  This whole infertility rollercoaster is SO DAMN HARD.  And UNFAIR.  Thinking of you    

Claire & Lisa - I too get that flooding, leaking, AF-starting-to-drip-out feeling (sorry tmi  ) - I had it the day I started spotting so that made me really scared.  Its constant knicker checking for me, but no change so far....  Still spotting, nothing more.  I'm thinking that with all this going to the loo every 30 minutes and whipping down my drawers to check whats going on, I must be getting strong thigh and arm muscles      

Alicat -                     
Got my fingers crossed for you hun.

Hang in there ladies.  This is so tough for us all but we are getting there one day at a time.  Just think, my ET was a week ago already - can you believe it?!!!

Lots of love to you all,
Olwen xxx


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

PS - I know you are all analysing every symptom so can I join in and ask your opinion on something....  My dh has noticed that my boobs have grown enormous.  Is that a good thing? (well obviously for him it is     )

Love Olwen xx


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

Emma Jayne, so sorry to hear your news  for you.

Olwen - you must be going through hell, I hope you are coping OK? the boobs thing sounds good to me - although I am a complete novice!

Thanks for the Acupuncture advice - but I already went, so I guess it is in the lap of the gods now! he did a treatment for sensitive pregnancies, and kinesiology, so who knows! I have decided NOT to beat myself up over it!

I hope all you ladies are doing OK, There are so many of us, that I haven't quite caught up on all your stories - sorry must do better!

ZoeP - Congratulations! lots of love to you!

Love Zoe XXX


----------



## Andrea1974 (Aug 15, 2004)

Morning ladies!

Emma Jayne - really sorry to read about your BFN.  Hope you're feeling a little better today, take some time out for yourself and don't give up, I'm sure it will happen for you.

Olwen - DH did actually comment on my (.)(.) looking bigger so let's hope it's a good sign, I'm keeping everything crossed.

Alicat - Hope everything is ok with you today.  Don't give up hope yet!

Well girls, I'm feeling really down today.  I woke up this morning and felt really normal!!  That sounds stupid I know but I keep thinking apart from feeling tired and having achey (.)(.) I don't feel any different.  I'm not sleeping well at all either.  I'm totally petrified for our scan next Tuesday, I'm scared to they're not going to find anything after all of this.  I know it's probably normal to feel this way but I have a horrible feeling things have gone too well for us so far.  Sorry to moan girls, I'll shut my gob now!!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok today.

Andrea xxx


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Hello - just a quick post, i've posted on the IUI board too having given myself a break from txt and FF last month.  I am having my basting later today and will be testing on 18th Feb.  Am delighted and encouraged by all the BFP's - that is great news.


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Welcome Rachael - Good luck.  Fingers and toes crossed for you.

Andrea - its nice to know I'm not the only one with massive boobs then    I'm sure its completely normal to be worried - obviously I havent got to that point yet (and given the panic I'm in now, you can imagine what a nightmare I'll be when I am in your position   ), but just think of everything you have had to go through to get this far... of course you will be worried until you have your scan and can see that everything is going ok.  We'll be thinking of you on Tuesday.

Lots of love, Olwen xxx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Morning everyone!

Well only five more days to test date for me - so near yet sooooo far!

I'm impressed by everyone's ability to write by name - I'm not so good at remembering.
So - to everyone - hope you're feeling good today - roll on BFP test days for all!

I find it funny that all of us (and I totally include myself) assure each other about symptoms etc and that we're all different and nothing means anything and yet we still agonise. My Dh is demented by it and I think I'm controlling myself pretty well - just imagine what it'd be like without FF!

I can't help but think how nice it'd be just to have a nice s**g one night and two weeks or so later say " Hold on a minute, I'm usually buying tampax by now!"

Still - it's all character building I'm sure

See you this afty

Poll


----------



## Buddug (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi all 

Emma Jayne - so sorry to hear your news  

I am so reassured to hear about all the knicker checking that's going on. I'm only Day 1 -  13 to go and my knickers are up & down more times than a   (can't think of anything clean so I won't say it!)
M&S are going to do a roaring trade on white kickers too as I have been through my drawer this morning & I don't really have enough !
TMI sorry - but is anyone also inspecting what they've wiped just in case..might have to ask my Mum to dig out my old microscope from the attic ! 

I've seen a lot of posts about symptoms..apart from the cyclogest wind which I know I can't do much about I see a lot of you have suffered from AF type cramps? I only had ET yesterday & already have those feelings..is it normal to get them so soon ? I am hoping it's just my ovaries getting over the ec & drugs as I had a fair few follies.

Also have been thinking about work. I have the 2nd week of 2ww booked off as annual leave but I was thinking of calling a sickie next week. The doc said to carry on as usual but my job can be quite stressful & I suppose I just want to give this the best chance. Luckily I have a laptop so I could actually work from home which would be even better..any advice girls?

If I am a wreck now how am I going to survive ?

B x


----------



## Andrea1974 (Aug 15, 2004)

Me again!

Not that busy at work today so I've decided to keep popping on here!!  

B, the pains you are getting now are normal.  I had the same and was told that when your eggs are taken the follicles fill back up with either fluid or blood and so this is why you'll still feel bloated and have the crampy type pains for a while.  Just make sure you rest and drink plenty of fluids.  Fingers are crossed for you, good luck xxx

Poll, I know exactly what you mean, I've always wondered how nice it must be to just have sex and get pregnant?!  It's not really fair is it!  Never mind it'll all be worth it when you get your BFP!!

Olwen,  thanks for your word of support.  I'm feeling a little better now!  I feel so lucky to have got here but I'm just still worried that things seem too good to be true at the moment given my past history.  How's things with you today, has it all eased off?

Andrea xxx


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi ladies

olwen - keep that Af AWAY, thinking of you

Emma Jayne - so sorry for your news

well Im feeling much better today, it really help to chat yesterday, i may not be in there today as i am going to get mum to take me into town today i need to get out of the house.

well im half way now and taking one day at a time

Thinking of you all

Sarah


----------



## Bex75 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi ladies,

Just a quick one before I leave for the clinic.  Today is the day and I am going to go and do a test at the clinic, so they can confirm one way or the other.  I did a home test last night and am still getting a very faint pink line in the test window.  I don't feel i can   until they confirm the test though.  Fingers crossed and babydust to all of you waiting and   to everyone with bfn's or who are scared   is on her way.  

Bex  x


----------



## alimar (Nov 5, 2004)

morning,

Buddug, welcome. I too had pains ongoing immediately after E/C and E/T and they are still ongoing now! Still feel bloated and have A/F pains, and sore boobs. I signed myself off work for the week of E/C and then the G.P signed me off for 2 weeks, couldn't face working with pains, and dealing with other's needs! I also had (well still have) a stinging feeling when I go the wee (sorry) and Clinic advise me to drink loads of water until I test as they are reluctant to put me on anti-biotics. Not sure if it is an infection or the pessaries. I feel that A/F is on its way, but I'm hoping its not!
For you, your embies will be implanting themselves this week won't they, so your pains are from the procedure and like others have said follicles re-filling with fluid. Good luck. Hope you get your BFP.
you made me laugh with the microscope thing! thats what I wanted to do when my DH had his vascetomy reversal!!!!!!!!  

Olwen - glad you haven't had A/F and spotting sounds hopeful - implantation.

Emmajayne - so sorry to hear you news. 

Poll - yes I'd too like to just have sex and get pregnant. how lovely would that be. hope you are feeling okay now.

Andrea - good luck for your scan - you will be fine.   Thank you for the supportive advice you have given me. I continue with A/F pains but wanted to ask you as you had A/F pains. -Do they actually stop when you get your BFP? if so how soon after? or are you still getting them all the time or on/off? Just wondered. as I have never been pregnant and I have no idea how it feels at all and it doesn't feel like these A/F pains are going to go until I have my bleed. I'm hoping like you said its the fluid in my follicles and i'll get my bfp and hopefully the pains will disappear.

hello to lisac2, paula, alicat,loukiz, clare, zoed, flopsy, sicknote and all.....
hope u are all doing fine.

love alimar xxx


----------



## Andrea1974 (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi alimar,

I've just typed a long post and the bloody computer crashed on me!!  Anyway in answer to your question:

I had AF type pains and the classic symptoms of AF i.e. lower backache, achey boobs etc right up to testing positive.  I had my BFP confirmed on 26th January and to be honest I've still had niggly pains (can't say they are AF type pains) but you know they are there and the backache is still there too.

Apart from feeling tired, and still having achey boobs I really don't feel any different.  I think when you get the BFP you're then looking for any sign of being pregnant as in morning sickness but it just doesn't happen usually until around week 8 or 9.  I'll be 6 weeks pg tomorrow and I really can't seem to get my head around it at the moment.

Thanks for your good luck wishes for next Tuesday, fingers crossed it'll be 6th time lucky for us!

I'll be keeping everything crossed for a BFP for you and sending you lots of +++++++tive vibes!  Try and stay positive!

Andrea xxxx


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Zoed – I’m sure you wont have done any harm with the acupuncture – if your acupuncturist knew that you are on the 2ww he will have tailored your session to suit.  

Poll – know what you mean about conceiving naturally – not only would we not have to go through all the injections, EC, ET, etc, etc, but we wouldn’t have a 2ww!!!!!  I mean I know when you are ttc you always get worried when AF is due, but its not the same as the 2ww knowing there are embies in there and wondering if the embryologists explained to them clearly enough what they are supposed to be doing in there  

Buddug – please don’t inspect your knickers with the microscope!!!  I mean I thought I was bad, checking and then describing my findings in great details to you all.  If this tx doesn’t work, I might ask for a microscope for my birthday so I have it ready for next time around.  Maybe also a telescope to have a little look and see whats going on up there (eeeek!!!)  I’d say if you can work at home why not do that – it sounds a good compromise.  You wont be feeling like you let them down, but you will also be able to keep your stress levels down and take lots of breaks for knicker-checking trips to the loo  

Sarah – glad you are feeling better today – it was nice to chat to you yesterday.  Have fun with your mum today.  My mum came round the other day to keep me company.  Mum’s are just great aren’t they!!!

Bex – Good luck with the test.  Fingers crossed its GOOD news.  

As for me – the spotting seemed to have stopped and I was getting my hopes up again, but have just been to the loo and it has started again.  Seems more like AF blood than spotting blood to me (although how I can tell that I really don’t know – Buddug can you post me your microscope please?)

Alimar – hang in there.  Just a little longer.  Fingers crossed for you hun

Lots of love to you all,
Olwen xxx


----------



## Bex75 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hello again,

I have just had my   confirmed by my clinic and have had my scan date given to me, so it finally feels real.  I am so thankful, words can't describe it.  I will now put all of my energy into sending positive thoughts to the rest of you, and praying for   for you all  

  

Bex  x


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Afternoon girls,

Well I've had a really bad day so far, cried twice, just feel so tearful as I don't think I'm gonna get my BFP Monday, don't ask me why because I just don't know but everything else has gone along so smoothly for me this time that there's got to be something go wrong.

Can anyone tell me when implantation is meant to happen, is it usually in the first week.  I've been telling myself that I won't test until Monday but really feel like testing tomorrow as I can't take this anymore, only thing is if its a BFN I know I'll take it really badly and then if it was going to be a BFP Monday I'd probably blow it by getting all stressed, how sad is that.

I've sat and watched a film today, I've got my cross stitch to do and magazines to read but I just can't take my mind of all this.

Sorry to winge as I know most of you are probably in the same boat.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS BEX!!!!!!!!! 
      

Paula - so sorry you are feeling down.  I cant really advise you on when to test - Lolly is the one for that (sorry Lolly - here I go YET AGAIN volunteering you!!!)  Why not join us in the chatroom this afternoon - it will help pass the time and we might be able to cheer you up a bit.  And hopefully Lolly will be there to help you work out whether testing tomorrow could give you a true result or not.  Hope to see you there 3.30ish  Big     to you

Love Olwen xxx


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh Paula,

Sorry to hear that you are having a down day. I'm in the same boat and finding it difficult to concentrate on some of the stuff I really need to buckle down and do at home. Feel miserable, frustrated, scared, angry and tearful.

If you feel that the stress from a negative early pregnancy test would upset to the detriment of success, then don't do it. I've only ever done a test if I tought I could handle the result and then only to try and get some more information on why I suffer from serial repeat IVF failures.

Different sources give different dates for implantation. Here is a snip from one website that usually has good information.

<snip>
When does implantation actually occur in IVF or normal cycles? (We're not focusing on the "window" anymore, but on when real implantation does occur)

A very good study of implantation was published in 1992 by Bergh & Navot.

They studied 33 pregnancies from ovum donation or frozen-thawed cycles with serial HCG levels on the mothers to find the time of "first embryonic signal". The HCG assay used can detect very low levels.

Average first detection was at an embryonic age of 7.1 +/- 0.28 days (range 6.6-7.4 days).

This correlates with the studies of Hertig and Rock in the 1950's (hysterectomy studies) that showed the day of implantation to be day 6.

http://www.advancedfertility.com/cryo.htm

Hope that this helps. Don't know if our HPT will be able to pick up the low amounts of HGC detected above at those dates though.

Have everything crossed for you and a BFP on Monday!!

With love from


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

I will try to get on here at 3.30, think dh is going out so won't have him pestering me to get of the pc, he's moaning that all this isn't doing me any good!!

Thanks for the info on implantation, mmm.... day 6 I think I was pretty normal then!


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Flopsy - hang in there hun.  We all have to go through the ups and downs and I know there's nothing I can actually do to change that, but we are all here for you.  Just remember that.  Here's some                for you, not to mention a 
Lots of love - come and chat later if you feel up to it and maybe we can see you through this downer so you can have an easier time this evening.  Olwen xxx


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi All,

Do you mind if I join you?

Had my ET today and 2 in the freezer - this is my second attempt, but did not get to this stage last time.

Testing on 18th Feb which seems a lifetime away.

Nat x x x


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Olwen, you darling! Will try to make the chat and yes, it will help me to feel better.  Thank you for thinking of me when you are going through such a bad time yourself.  When I had spotting in previous cycles it was brown and then light pink. Only enough to notice when going to the loo. When AF arrived it was heavy with lots of clots. Sorry if TMI. Thinking of you and hoping that this is a false alarm

********************************************************

Andrea, thank you for helping all we sorry 2ww'ers as we analyse every symptom in desperation. With your miscarriage history it is so very brave of you and a reminder that even a BFP at the end of the 2ww does not mean success. I do feel humbled when I see people who have been through so much, like yourself, still willing to help others, with so much kindness and understanding.


With much love to all the 2ww'ers from,


----------



## alimar (Nov 5, 2004)

hello its me again...

Andrea - thank you so much for replying. Its re-assurred me thanks. 
Hope all goes well for you, let us know when you've had your scan.

Bex - congrats on you BFP! brilliant news!!!!!!  

Paula25 - hope all goes okay for you too. Hold on in there!! . Its interesting that implantation takes place on day 6 coz I was wondering if it were possible for that to happen before that?! like day 5? Thanks flopsy for the website link. Is this when the embryo is 6 days old from E/C day roughly?

Hope you are all ok. I can't keep off this site today!!!!

GOOD LUCK ALL AND HOPE AND PRAY WE ALL GET BFPS!!!!!!!!! 

love alimar xx


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Afternoon girlies

Hope to see you in chat very soon.  Thought I'd whizz an update off incase we dont hook up.

Vic, sorry to hear off the cramps, mine are easing now, 10 days after EC.  

Bex & ZoeP well done on the BFPs!

Natash, blokes come from a different planet don't forget, decidely labile at the displaying feelings stuff.

Emmajayne, sorry to hear of your BFN, sending you a big cyber hug

Alicat & Lisa C, stop that AF!

Pol, another day nearer, sorry you can't make this afternoon

Sicknote, well done on the ET

Nat, welcome over this side.  Two frosties, well done you, looking forward to hearing about them.  Have you given your embies names?

Just been to lunch with a pal.  She had breast cancer and mastectomy last year.  The year before she and DF had looked into IVF but told her eggs were too old so never even got the opportunity to have a crack at this madness.  Spose that makes us sorta lucky in a roundabout way, least we have some hope.  I'm feeling much brighter still.  Had quite a bit of pain last couple of days, cramps subsiding more like stim pains.  Called the clinic today but think it's just stimm after effect now that ive stopped the orgalutran.

Hope to catch some of you laters.  Hugs to everyone not mentioned. 

lolly X


----------



## KatieJ (Dec 10, 2003)

Just wanted to keep you all up to date - I haven't been particularly prominent on the boards throughout my cycle but the 2ww was a killer and I got a huge amount of support from you all.

Sadly I tested negative this morning.

All over until next time, but y'know what?  I actually don't feel as sad as I thought I would.  DH has been FAB and I couldn't wish for more support from my family and friends.  Onwards and upward as we look towards the next cycle.

Love to you all and congrats on the BFPs - my turn next time!!

Love Katie x


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Hi,

can I join you had et today, due to test 2weeks today,
I have had natural fet had 2 grade 1, 4 cell embies put back in.

good luck to every one testing soon,

Love Lisa


----------



## omnad (Oct 4, 2004)

Hi girls,
I hope you are all stil sane.
Katie- I am very sorry,  , hope better luck next time.
Bex- congratulation, I am so happy for you.
Olwen, alimar, flopsy, paula- good luck for the next few days. hope I didn't forger anyone, ther are so many of us now.
Lisa- I hope you are well, fingers cross for tomorrow?

I've been to clinic today, bfp was confirmed, they are worried because of ohss symptoms. The scan showed huge ovaries and free fluids around them. No wonder I am so bloated. Blood test are OK, my next scan in 22/2/05.

Good luck for you all, 
love sharon


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Guys
Sorry I had to leave so suddenly - just a fleeting visit.

Hope you all have a nice weekend and do something fun (yet not strenuous !)

I now am getting progressing , hmmm , pressure I guess, on my ovaries - feels likes they are being squeezed! Obvious enough to notice a lot. NOt quite like period pain but then I only usually get the period pain once I'm a couple of days into AF proper. Don't know what to make of it - can I make anything of it.

Still getting more bloated as the day goes on and then back to normal in the morning - odd! Clearly I'm just a couch potato doing nowt but sitting around eating - oh, hold on - that is what I'm doing!

Catch you later

                 
Can't get enough of that positive energy!

Poll


----------



## marly (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello

Katie - I'm really sorry about your BFN but its great that you're staying positive - a big hug to you.

Bex and Sher many congratulations to you both just relax and good luck for the scans.

Olwen - I think it sounds positive that you haven't actually had AF yet. As far as testing with HPT goes go with your gut and do whatever you feel will stress you less. I'm finding it easier not to test - unlike last time when I tested loads. The way i look at it whatever I do now won't change the result so its easier not to bother. Quite ironic as i bought a massive load of HPTs and i've got about 80 of them in my cupboard!!!

I've still got AF type pains and no sore boobs but no spotting (but didn't have spotting before my last test either so doesn't really help me feel good)

Paula - hang in there I'll be thinking of you on Monday

Flopsy that info on implantation was really interesting it means that our embryos should implant within the first week after ET - what a shame they can't tell that with a test it would half our pain!!!

good luck to you all hopefully we'll all get there in the end


love


Marly


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

YIPEE am here at last..
Widget and Fidget went back in a few hurs ago and have discovered i only have 12 days to wait!!Hopefully they'll fly by..
Good Luck to everyone..chat soon
Luv Ju xx


----------



## Heather18 (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi Everyone , 


I had ET today too and yes Sicknote YIPEEE another milestone met  .  Would love to join this thread and keep in touch otherwise i will drive everyone around me insane ....Im abstaining from going anywhere near Boots ...

Will be reading with interest 

        
Lots of positive thoughts for us 
Luv Heather


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Heather isn't it exciting..all of our iui's didnt really seem real..we saw W + D under the microscope and W is dividing already!! I'm using crinone progesterone gel and have got some Acon test..so am going to do a sneaky test next weekend..I did a control test this morning so if i get a line darker than that next weekend then i'll know we're on our way!!
Did u get a chance to have a look at yours??


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi 2ww'ers,

Katie - so very sorry to hear that the cycle failed. Wishing you all the best and admire your bravery.

EmmaJayne - very sorry to read the bad news. IVF is so painful and unfair. Sometimes it just feels like a lottery. 

Ju and Helen - welcome to the 2ww. Great to hear you both so happy and optimistic. Hope the 2ww goes quickly for you and ends in a BFP.

Nat - great to see you here. So pleased that you made it to this milestone. There are some wondeful ladies here to hold you hand until the 18th.

Lisa - welcome to the 2ww. Your two embies sound ideal.

Rachel - and a 2ww welcome to you. Great to meet you in the chat today.

Sharon Bex, ZoeP, congratulations - dead chuffed to read your news! Hope to join you on the preggy threads soon.

With lots of special love to all the ladies suffering as testing date comes closer - Alimar, Olwen, Paula, Lolly, Alicat, Lisac, Poll, Marly, 

From,


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Evening

Flopsy the first response on the link detects at 15 -25 so even more sensitive than clear blue.  Good luck

Is anyone avoiding baths?  Always been more a shower person but don't half fancy one........!

Lolly X


----------



## joana (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

FLH-So sorry to hear your sad news you seem so brave in your post and I wish you all the very best, taking time out, going on holiday will truly help I am sure..Sending you big hugs..

Just wanted to wish everyone the best of luck on the 2ww I know how hard it is but you all have to be positive easier for me to say now I have done it..I keeping my fingers and legs crossed for you all..

Big hugs for all the BFN's..

Jo
xx

P.S.Hope to see you on bun in the oven thread..


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Paula/Flopsy..wanted to just add that i am going to use Acon pgtests that i bought on i net from earlypregnancy.co.uk They measure hcg at 10 iu if u look at the website then it tells u which test..clearblue etc..pick up hcg at which level..


----------



## Nubly (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi - I am not sure if I am asking this question in the right place, but I am having a bad one tonight.  Has anyone had like a brown bleed after ET.  I am on my third day and due to test on 15th Feb.


----------



## Heather18 (Oct 27, 2004)

Sicknote, 

 yes its very exciting we didnt get to see our embies but the embryologist showed us some photos explaining what hey were like yesterday and why they looked so good  today  this what what they looked like now ... so feeling great.

Nubly , 
not sure after ET but i am still bleeding a little after EC and hossie said that was absolutely fine and its  brown ( rather than red).  Try not to worry and give the gynae ward a call if your worried they have an out of hours number normally.

Luv H x


----------



## Nubly (Feb 3, 2005)

Heather thanks for that.  Hope you are feeling okay after your collection.  My transfer was from my frozen embryos.  Are you having the transfer soon?


----------



## alicat (Oct 25, 2004)

I didn't make it to Monday when i was supposed to test had a cry with my DH cause   came today with a vengeance i was at work all day i hate it so much my boss can b a right idiot any way i was working hard away when i received a beautiful bunch of roses from my DH  i Nealy cried but went and phoned him instead we r not giving up hope 4 our nxt round things can only get better


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Sorry to have to start the weekend with some sad news.... AF arrived last night                I thought I was doing ok given that I have had a couple of days to prepare myself for this, but today I feel like S**T.  I think no matter how "prepared" you are for the worst, it still hurts so much. What gets me most is that when we did the IUIs I lasted ok until around the time of the test date, but both ICSI cycles when we know there are DEFINATELY embies in there, I only last a week - its like my body cant get rid of them fast enough.  Whats wrong with me?        

Thank-you all so much for your support - it has helped get me through the last couple of days and gave me strength to keep a little hope alive....  I dont know what our next step will be - I feel ready to just take a month off (the minimum at our hospital) and have another try straight away, but both dh and I are thinking about changing clinics so that might delay things a bit.  

I hope the rest of you are doing ok.  I wish you all luck and will check up from time to time to see how you are all doing.  Fingers crossed for you all.

Lots of love to you all and THANK-YOU for all your support.
Love Olwen xxx

PS - Alicat and KatieJ - sorry to hear you also got a bfn.  Bug hugs to you both too.


----------



## foster (Dec 18, 2004)

Dear Olwen & dh

I was about to send a post to everyone when I saw yours.  

I would just like to say how sorry I am.  You have been such an inspiration to this thread and so kind in your concern for everyone.  

Never give up - it will happen, just not this time - but it will - you'll get the result you deserve.

Thinking of you

Foster xx


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi Olwen, thinking of you and just send you a post on snowies board

Love Lolly X


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Olwen/Alicat and KatieJ

I know that I have only just joined the board and don't know you but just wanted to say I am really sorry to hear your news.  

Thinking of you all.

Nat x x x


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Olwen 
I'm so so sorry to hear your news - you've been the comical element to our afternoon chats (try to keep that sense of humour as far as you can!)

Take is easy 

Thinking of you 

Poll


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

A question

Yesterday started to get shooting pains in abdomen - still really bloated too. Also got some in the night and continuing this morning. Feel a bit shaky this morning. Also yesterday, kept getting real dizzy moments.

Any ideas? Doesn't feel like a good sign

Poll

Four days to test date!


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Dear Olwen, have just seen your posting, feel really bad for you but my very best friend conceived on her 4th ICSI and sailed through her pregnancy to produce my beautiful god daughter and then got BFP on her 6th ICSI to produce an equally gorgeous little boy!  I know it's emotionally exhausting and financially draining but don't give up hope.  We're all thinking of you! Hang on in there!
Jess x


----------



## Scunnygirl (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Well, had a sneeky test this morning as not officially testing til Monday, thought it may be negative and was proved right   .  I seem to be Ok really, and my dh has been really supportive, will find out for definate on Monday but not holding out much hope.

 to all those who have had negative results, hang in there girls, its tough but I'm sure it's worth it.

 to all those   I am really chuffed for you all and have a happy, healthy pregnancy!

Scunnygirl


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way..........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=22133.0


----------

